# Eine leichte gespliesste Spinnrute



## Minimax (15. Februar 2020)

Nabend liebe Boardies,
ich möchte auch gerne mal was zu dem schönen Antiquitäten Forum beitragen und stelle Euch
daher eine leichte gespliesste Spinnrute vor, zu der ich vor kurzem mehr oder weniger zufällig
geriet. Es handelt sich um eine Hardy Palakona Wanless. Dies war die Spinnrutenserie der
FIrma bis in die sechziger Jahre, hier sieht man die verschiedenen Modelle auf S. 23 (11
des PDFs) https://splitcaneinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Hardy-1963.pdf






Meine Rute ist ein Exemplar der leichtesten Vertreter der Serie, zweiteilig, ca 2,10 lang,
Gewicht ca 150 gramm, ausgelegt für Schnurtragkräfte bis 4 lbs und Wurfgewichte von 2-4drms
(ca. 7-14g) Hier ein paar Impressionen des hübschen Rütchens:





Hülsen sehen prima aus und ploppen schön. Die rötlichmetallische untere Wicklung des Leitrings
besteht tatsächlich aus Kupferdraht und ist keine Reparatur, sondern ein Markenzeichen der Rutenserie. Naja,
auch Hardy macht nicht immer alles richtig.




der Spitzenring hat eine blasse Achateinlage, die restlichen sind einfache Edelstahlzweistegringe.
Hakenhalter gibt es keinen, aber einen Messingwindingcheck und einen schönen silberfarbenen
Griffabschluss. Ach den geriffelten einfachen Schiebering zur Rollenaufnahme finde ich optisch
sehr ansprechend.
Leider kann ich die herrliche, feine Tuschebeschriftung, die sich um den Blank zieht nicht vernünfting
photographieren. Im oberen Register steht:
the "Hardy Wanless" (4 lb) im unteren: "Palakona" Regd trade mark ("Palakona" war das Kunstwort für die
gespliessten Blanks von Hardy, es gab für Fliegenruten noch "Hollokona", hohle Bambusblanks)
Der Korkgriff selbst ist von überraschend mediokrer Qualität, mit zahlreichen Spachtelungen. Wie
alle anderen Elemente der Rute zeigt er kaum Gebrauchsspuren.




Am Griffende sitzt eine silberfarbene Abschlusskappe mit einem sicher praktischen, aber etwas
enttäuschenden Gummiknubbel, auch dieser zeigt keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren oder Verunreinigungen.
In der Kappe sind zahlreiche angeberische Siegel Herstellermarke etc. eingestempelt. Ich
schätze wenn Hardy die degenerierten WIndsors beliefert hat, dann wird auch der alte Minimax
mit ihren Ruten zufrieden sein. Interessant ist die eingestempelte Seriennummer H 30313,
damit konnte ich als Jahr der Fertigung 1960 ermitteln- Die Schmucke kleine Spinnrute wird dieses
Jahr also 60, wenn ich sie nicht vorher schrotte!

Die Rute ist -bis auf das fehlende Futteral und den Hülsenstöpfen für meine Begriffe ausserordentlich
gut erhalten, ich kann keine Gebrauchsspuren feststellen, aber ich glaube nicht das sie ungefischt
ist. Ich werde natürlich vorsichtig mit ihr umgehen, und sie ist ja in etwas das damalige Äqivalent
zu unseren UL Ruten.
Eigentlich gehört an sie als Rolle eine Hardy Altex 1 Rolle (die kleinste der Altexen) in der Mk. IV
oder V Version, die 1960 aktuell waren. Aner die sind in gutem Zustand exorbitant teuer und vor allem
sehr selten, so dass ich ertmal eine leidlich gut erhaltene und überholte Mitchell 304 drangeschnallt
habe, die ebenfalls historisch korrekt ist. Ne 300 wäre das auch, und natürlich wesentlich besser, aber
die ist schon zu gross und zu schwer für das zarte Stöcklein. Vielleicht finde ich ne guterhaltene
Prince, das wäre ein guter Kompromiss.




Hier ist schon ne 16er GTM drauf, evtl. suche ich mir noch eine andere Mono mit geringerer Tragkraft und
höherem Durchmesser. Der Katalog warnt davor, das Linerating von 4lbs zu überschreiten, was heute freilich
nicht so einfach ist.
Und als Köder kommen natürlich in erster linie Typen in Betracht die damals schon vorhanden waren, also
kleine Spinner und Blinker. da habe ich moderne Versionen, aber es wäre natürlich toll, wenn ich in der
Bucht oder anderswo tatsächlich alte Stücke finden könnte. Gummifische oder "modern gefärbtes" Blech will
ich natürlich vermeiden. Es gibt natürlich noch andere Klassiker, kleine Plugs oder Forellenzöpfe.
Jedenfalls will ich unbedingt ans Wasser, und ich denke, für Barsche in kleinen Teichen (ohne Hechtgefahr)
und natürlich vor allem für den Forellenbach ist die feine Rute gebaut worden und immer noch gut zu verwenden.
Wenn ich sie einweihe, dann werd ich natürlich diesen Bericht ergänzen,
Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Boardies,
> ich möchte auch gerne mal was zu dem schönen Antiquitäten Forum beitragen und stelle Euch
> daher eine leichte gespliesste Spinnrute vor, zu der ich vor kurzem mehr oder weniger zufällig
> geriet. Es handelt sich um eine Hardy Palakona Wanless. Dies war die Spinnrutenserie der
> ...


Wirklich ein ganz edles Stück! 
Die würde ich nur ganz selten fischen und am besten mit Baumwollhandschuhen 

Daumen hoch!


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Februar 2020)

Wunderschön, wirklich toll anzusehen, aber damit angeln...... willst Du dir das wirklich antun?
Ich habe einige Palakonas, hauptsächlich allerdings Fliegenruten, zur Probe gefischt, und empfinde es als quälend... 
Aber wirklich hübsch...
Wenn Du es wirklich tust, freue ich mich auf die Bilder!


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Februar 2020)

@Minimax 
Schöner Bericht, und wenn du dir den 6 gr. Effzett-Spinner ( Blinker ) in Silber holst, bist du Stil und Zeitmässig, hat sich in 60 Jahren nicht verändert.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Februar 2020)

Was für ein besonderes Rütchen.Danke für deinen schönen Bericht.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (15. Februar 2020)

Glückwunsch Mini, das ist doch mal ein wirklich hübsches Stöckchen, das Du Dir da zugelegt hast. Da ich noch nicht mit einer Splitcane spinngefischt habe, freue ich mich natürlich sehr auf Deinen Bericht von den ersten Würfen. Mit einer ebenso alten Stationärrolle stelle ich mir das auch etwas herausfordernd vor, aber früher ging es schließlich auch. Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude und ein paar hübsche Barsche mit der neuen alten Combo. Und danke für die ausführliche Vorstellung!


----------



## Dübel (15. Februar 2020)

Ohhhh, Minimax, was für eine schöne Rute!!!
Und was für eine Freude, dass sie mit dir ans Wasser darf.






Die Mitchell 358 Prince wäre sicherlich die passende Wahl. Da ich für meine DAM Wiesent (die stelle ich hier damnächst auch mal vor) jetzt zwei funktionierende DAM Quick 110 habe, ist die Mitchell eigentlich bei mir in den falschen Händen. Schreib mir mal ne Nachricht, wenn du Interesse hast ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2020)

Diese Rollenhalter-Ringe wären mal gar nix für mich - solche Dinger lockern sich an einer Spinnrute früher oder später, dann geht die Rolle auf Wanderschaft oder fällt einem vor die Füße.

Ich hab auch noch ne olle Rute (Komposit-Blank) mit so einer Konstruktion, IMO ein völliger Fail. Nach ner Weile Spinnbetrieb reißt der Rollenfuß den Kork auf bzw. drückt eine immer größer werdende Mulde in diesen, dann hält das buchstäblich stückweise immer schlechter. Der Korkgriff ist dadurch so im Eimer, dass da keine Rolle mehr vernünftig dran hält.

Werde ich evtl. mal runterreißen, ein neues Griffteil mit normalem Schraubrollenhalter dranbauen lassen und als Kurz-Float reaktivieren oder so.

Bei ner Ansitzrute mag so ein Ring-Halter ja noch halbwegs gehen, aber bei ner Spinne mehr als lästig. Da hilft dann als Notmaßnahme nur noch Panzer-Tape etc., das sich dann aber durch den Dauer-Wurfbetrieb auch irgendwann verabschiedet.


----------



## Minimax (15. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank, liebe Kollegen für Euren Zuspruch. 
Ich finde Die neue Antiquitäten-Unterkategorie unheimlich interessant und einesuper Ergänzung fürs Forum- und die tollen Gerätebesprechungen in kurzer Zeit zeigen ja, das es ein hohes Interesse gibt, seine Schätzchen vorzustellen und auch darüber zu lesen. Ich wette den einen oder anderen Oldie haben wir alle in unseren Katakomben.
@Dübel oh.. oooohh.. ich schreibe Dir bald, das hört sich wundervoll an. DIe Princes sind wundervolle kleine Rollen, zierlich aber mit der ganzen Power der 300, echte Pokémons, toll!


----------



## Skott (15. Februar 2020)

Danke für den den wundervollen Bericht und die Bilder, Minimax!
Du hast da ein schönes Teil ergattert...


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Diese Rollenhalter-Ringe wären mal gar nix für mich - solche Dinger lockern sich an einer Spinnrute früher oder später, dann geht die Rolle auf Wanderschaft oder fällt einem vor die Füße.


Das liegt aber nur bedingt am Rollenhalter alleine. Der sich, je nach Wassergehalt, veränderliche Kork und die starren Aluringe passen nicht so gut zusammen. Hier sind tatsächlich Kunststoffringe besser geeignet.

Allerdings wären solche KS-Ringe auch ein absoluter Stilbruch an so einer Rute. Das sind halt Kleinigkeiten, die man an bald 60jährigen Kombos einfach übersehen muss, sie aber keinesfalls mit modernen Ruten und Rollen vergleichen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2020)

Das ist klar - drum schrieb ich auch an anderer Stelle bereits: Vor allem in puncto Spinnfischen bin ich sehr froh, mich mit diversen Uralt-Features nicht mehr herumplagen zu müssen. Die empfinde ich in dieser Hinsicht einfach als zu beschränkend bzw. als massiv unfunktional.

Ich hätte z. B. keinen Bock drauf, dass mir ein fetter Beifang-Hecht an der leichten Spinne die Rolle aus ausgelutschten Halter-Ringen reißt bzw. man dann nicht so kompromisslos drillen kann, wie es evtl. nötig wird. Bringt ja nix, wenn die Rollenhalter-Konstruktion eine deutlich niedrigere Belastungsgrenze als die eigentliche Rute bzw. der restliche Kram hat.

Wäre mir persönlich zu stressig bzw. zu unsicher. Ich will über Stunden stressfrei angeln und nicht andauernd krampfhaft auf Funktionsdefizite aufpassen müssen - sich selbst zerlegendes Gerät geht gar nicht. Insbesondere nicht beim Spinnfischen mit Dauer-Baller, da ist die Wurffrequenz nunmal tierisch hoch.

Wie gesagt: Ich habe selbst so eine Ring-Rollenhalter-Rute, die ich genau aus den genannten Gründen einst ausgemustert habe. Der Griff ist da einfach unbrauchbar fertig, der Rollenfuß hat den Kork nachhaltig hingerichtet.

Leichtes Ansitzen mit Panzertape-Sicherung würde damit vielleicht gerade noch gehen (im Nicht-Karpfen-Wasser), aber Spinnfischen funzt da definitiv gar nicht mehr. Da fällt die Rolle nach gefühlten drei Würfen ab oder verdreht sich übelst.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das ist klar - drum schrieb ich auch an anderer Stelle bereits: Vor allem in puncto Spinnfischen bin ich sehr froh, mich mit diversen Uralt-Features nicht mehr herumplagen zu müssen. Die empfinde ich in dieser Hinsicht einfach als zu beschränkend bzw. als massiv unfunktional.
> 
> Ich hätte z. B. keinen Bock drauf, dass mir ein fetter Beifang-Hecht an der leichten Spinne die Rolle aus ausgelutschten Halter-Ringen reißt bzw. man dann nicht so kompromisslos drillen kann, wie es evtl. nötig wird. Bringt ja nix, wenn die Rollenhalter-Konstruktion eine deutlich niedrigere Belastungsgrenze als die eigentliche Rute hat. Wäre mir persönlich zu stressig bzw. zu unsicher.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Ich habe selbst so eine Ring-Rollenhalter-Rute, die ich genau aus den genannten Gründen einst ausgemustert habe. Der Griff ist da einfach unbrauchbar fertig.


Dieser Rollenhaltertyp hält aber trotzdem. An neuen, also ungefischten Ruten, wenn sie präzise gearbeitet wurden, sowieso. Und wenn alles mal in die Jahre kommt, der Kork durch die Beanspruchung weniger wird, füttert man halt einen schmalen Streifen Leder unter den Rollenfuss, die ja auch nie alle gleich sind. Ich bin auch heute noch, wie viele Engländer und Franzosen, vom Schieberinghalter überzeugt. Mit keinem Rollenhalter geht es leichter und individueller, was die Rollenposition am Griff angeht.

Aber wie vieles auch eine Geschmacksache!


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2020)

Logisch - wenn jemand damit klarkommt, kein Problem. An Ansitzruten auch nicht so tragisch, da wird halt in den allermeisten Fällen weitaus weniger (o.k., vielleicht bis auf Wettkampf-Feedern oder so) und auch nicht so aggressiv geworfen.

Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass sich auch englische oder französische Hardcore-Spinnfischer das in den meisten Fällen nicht (mehr) geben.


----------



## Minimax (16. Februar 2020)

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass grade die alten Metall-Schubringe fürs Spinnfischen sehr nachteilhaft sein können. Und in dem Fall sieht man ja auch auf dem letzten Bild, dass der Rollenfuss der 304 auch ein bisschen zu groß ist. Spinnruten waren ja nach den großen Meeresruten ja auch diejenigen, wo die Schraubrollenhalter schon früh Einzug hielten. Bei Ruten für Andere Angelarten, hielten sich die Schubringe ja bis in jüngste Zeit, und jene aus Plastik halte ich selbst beim Trotten für sehr gut geeignet. Eine sehr coole Mischung der beiden Konzepte verbaut Daiwa bei gewissen Ruten für den französischen Markt, hierzulande an den Floatruten der Aqualite Serie.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Februar 2020)

Kurzer Tip, nach dem Angeln Rollen aus den Ringen nehmen und die gedruckte Stelle etwas über heißen Dampf halten, Kork wird wieder in die Ausgangslage gehen und man hat länger was davon.


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

@Minimax 
Die Rute sieht wirklich sehr edel aus. Halt sie in Ehren. Willkommen im Club. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (16. Februar 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wäre mir persönlich zu stressig bzw. zu unsicher. Ich will über Stunden stressfrei angeln und nicht andauernd krampfhaft auf Funktionsdefizite aufpassen müssen - sich selbst zerlegendes Gerät geht gar nicht. Insbesondere nicht beim Spinnfischen mit Dauer-Baller, da ist die Wurffrequenz nunmal tierisch hoch.



Tierisch hohe Wurf Frequenzen und Dauer-Baller hört sich für mich überhaupt nicht nach stressfrei an ehr nach Arbeit  ich glaube nicht das zur damaligen zeit aus der die Rute stammt überhaupt jemand das Wort Wurffrequenz kannte, die wollten wahrscheinlich wie ich heute noch nur entspannt fischen 

zu den Schieberinghalter, ich bin ein großer Fan von den Dingern, meine teuersten Ruten haben diese (ok sind Matchruten) so wie ein Hechtknüppel ich finde diese einfach nur genial und zwar kann ich mir die Rolle auf dem Griff dort hin machen wo ich sie hinhaben will und so je nach Gewicht der Rolle immer eine gute Balance habe. 
das ab und an die Rolle sich beim angeln lockert kommt vor, aber sehr selten (kommt aber auch bei Schraubrollenhalter vor) ansonsten habe ich auch am Kork keinerlei Verschleißerscheinung nach zum teil über 25 Jahren.

ich habe hier auch eine alte Spinnrute(über 25 Jahre) die wahrscheinlich schon ordentlich was mitgemacht hat(nicht bei mir), auch dort alles top


----------



## Thomas. (16. Februar 2020)

ganz vergessen, sehr schöner Bericht Minimax


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Ich finde es übertrieben zu behaupten, dass sich die Rolle nach mehreren würfen ins Wasser verabschiedet oder in den Dreck fällt, weil sie sich an den Schieberollenhalter gelockert hat. Vor jedem Wurf legt man den Bügel um und dann merkt man schließlich ob die Rolle gelöst hat. Falls das der Fall ist, schiebt man die Halter wieder fest und fertig ist der Lack. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2020)

Na ja, wenn man pro Spinn-Stelle an nem See einen dreidimensional geschichteten Fächer systematisch abstands-gestaffelt auf allen möglichen Distanzen durchzieht, kommt man da schon so auf 30 bis 50 Würfe.

Das beim Streckemachen über sechs bis acht Stunden "summiert" sich insgesamt ziemlich kräftig - da ist mir persönlich jedes Zurückschieben-Müssen genau eines zu viel, das nervt einfach nur. Von ner sich verdrehenden Rolle bei Power-Distanzwürfen ganz zu schweigen.

Da bevorzuge ich ganz klar "endfest" - vorher ran, danach wieder weg, dazwischen Ruhe.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich finde es übertrieben zu behaupten, dass sich die Rolle nach mehreren würfen ins Wasser verabschiedet oder in den Dreck fällt, weil sie sich an den Schieberollenhalter gelockert hat. Vor jedem Wurf legt man den Bügel um und dann merkt man schließlich ob die Rolle gelöst hat. Falls das der Fall ist, schiebt man die Halter wieder fest und fertig ist der Lack.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Naja meine Pin ist mir auch schon dutzendfach auf die Füsse gefallen. Ich hasse schieberingrollenhalter. Sie funktionieren leidlich aber ein Schraubrollenhalter ist deutlich funktionaler


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja meine Pin ist mir auch schon dutzendfach auf die Füsse gefallen. Ich hasse schieberingrollenhalter. Sie funktionieren leidlich aber ein Schraubrollenhalter ist deutlich funktionaler


Das mag ja alles richtig sein. Aber wenn man eine Rute mit Schieberollenhalter hat und diese fischen will muss man das beste daraus machen und sich behelfen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2020)

Ist halt einfach Geschmackssache (zum Glück!). Ich persönlich kann derlei Konstruktionen halt einfach für meine Angelei gar nicht mehr brauchen, die haben mich insgesamt schon viel zu viel genervt.

Für mich muss Gerät möglichst "blind" ohne jegliche Kompensations-Fummelei funktionieren. Alles andere geht vor allem beim Spinnfischen irgendwann massiv auf die Köderführungs-Konzentration.

Spinnfischen mit Streckemachen ist halt wurfquantitatives Intensiv-Scannen, das muss so problemfrei wie möglich ablaufen. Ist so schon anstrengend genug, wenn man sich das konsequent gibt.

Ein intensiv trainierender Laufsportler könnte es auch nicht brauchen, wenn er alle 500 m seine Schuhsohle nachkleben müsste. Bei Hardcore-Spinnfisch-Betrieb darf das Zeug einfach so wenig wie möglich rumzucken, sonst bockt es das nicht. Da ist man mit dem eigentlichen Angeln mehr als genug beschäftigt. Vor allem, wenn man das bei Sauwetter und/oder Starkwind etc. macht. Und evtl. (je nach Setup) bisweilen noch Köder 100 g+ einsetzt.


----------



## Thomas. (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja meine Pin ist mir auch schon dutzendfach auf die Füsse gefallen. Ich hasse schieberingrollenhalter. Sie funktionieren leidlich aber ein Schraubrollenhalter ist deutlich funktionaler


mit einer Pin fischen aber mit einem Schieberingrollenhalter nicht klarkommen, da passt aber was nicht, die zwei gehören zusammen wie jing und jang, dick und doof, Siegfried und Roy, da machst aber was verkehrt ich glaube du bist so der DAM Quick Mensch  gib mich die Pin 



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man pro Spinn-Stelle an nem See einen dreidimensional geschichteten Fächer systematisch abstands-gestaffelt auf allen möglichen Distanzen durchzieht, kommt man da schon so auf 30 bis 50 Würfe.



auf 30-50 Würfe komme ich beim Karpfenangeln auch, in einer Woche


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Ich werf immer mit Sicherheitsgriff aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mit einer Pin fischen aber mit einem Schieberingrollenhalter nicht klarkommen, da passt aber was nicht, die zwei gehören zusammen wie jing und jang, dick und doof, Siegfried und Roy, da machst aber was verkehrt ich glaube du bist so der DAM Quick Mensch  gib mich die Pin


Ich glaube du hast schon lange keine mittelschwere männliche Ohrfeige mehr kassiert ^^
Ich komme damit klar aber ich finde es scheisse, ähnlich verhält es sich mit der Straßenverkehrsordnung, Arbeit und den hier versammelten troglodyten


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2020)

Hier fehlt ganz klar noch der "Die strafende Peitsche der Zarin"-Smilie. Oder was mit Plasma-Mehrfachwerfer.

Aber jeweils auch einwandfrei funzend - technisches Regressieren von Unterthanen bedingt auf Dauer dieselbe Systemfehlerfreiheit, sonst siegt irgendwann die Frechheit. Nachhaltiger Schrankenverweis ist ein sanftes Ruhekissen - man hört man die liebreizenden Vögelein viel besser zwitschern, wenn Gebell in den schallisolierten Zwinger verschifft wird.

Dann wird's auch schneller was mit Ikonen-Etablierung im Mao-Paradenformat. Herrlich und groß.


----------



## Dübel (16. Februar 2020)

Was für eine höchst amüsierliche Diskussion!

Wenn man diesen Thread von hinten her liest, könnte man meinen, das Thema laute "Neuauflage der Rocksweeper - Skandal - Rocke jetzt nurnoch mit Schieberollenhaltern erhältlich" 

Von ganztägigem Hochfrequenzfächerscanstreckemachhochleistungsdauerspinnen mit einer gespließten Rute und einer entsprechenden Rolle wird uns jeder Orthopäde zurecht abraten, selbst wenn Highend-Spitzenklassegeräte verwendet werden. 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Tennisarm vom Trotten mit Köderfisch auf Hecht. Die Black Seal/DAM 4200 Kombi ist in meinen Augen zwar das ideale Gerät für den Zweck, doch mein Ellbogen sah das etwas anders. 

Darum halte ich es so - lieber ein Stunde schön gefischt als in acht Stunden 80 Fische erwischt!

Altes Angelgerät kann man als Selbstzweck genießen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2020)

Logisch - kommt halt immer drauf an, was man vorhat und wie man drauf ist. Das ist zum Glück ganz grundverschieden, sonst wär's ja kreuzlangweilig.

Oldtimer-Cruisern sind Rundenzeiten verständlicherweise auch komplett bums.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

Wir sprechen hier über eine 60 Jahre alte Kombo und nicht über hochmoderne supperglatt eloxierte Materialien. Genau hier liegt aber ein enormer Unterschied. Das "alte Zeug" ist viel weniger glatt und hält auch dementsprechend dauerhafter.


----------



## Trotta (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja meine Pin ist mir auch schon dutzendfach auf die Füsse gefallen. Ich hasse schieberingrollenhalter. Sie funktionieren leidlich aber ein Schraubrollenhalter ist deutlich funktionaler



Wenn diese Schieberingrollenhalter sich immer wieder lösen, hilft auch ein Überzug aus einem alten Fahrradschlauch mit passendem Durchmesser. Sieht nicht besonders sexy aus, hält aber (bei mir) bombensicher und hält im Winter die Finger warm:


----------



## Trotta (16. Februar 2020)

An der Rute funktioniert es übrigens besonders gut, weil der Korkgriff durch viele Liter Maissaft mittlerweile eine gewisse Adhäsionskraft entwickelt hat. Wenn ich gerade drüber nachdenke, funktioniert vielleicht auch der umgekehrte Weg, also ein Überzug aus Fahrradschlauch über den Korkgriff dort, wo die Rolle sitzen soll, über den dann die Schieberinge drüber gezogen werden. Müsste man mal testen...


----------



## Thomas. (16. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich werf immer mit Sicherheitsgriff aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähnlich halte ich sie auch, zwischen mittel und Ringfinger. aber mal was anderes, ist das nicht eine Stehende Kapselrolle?


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ähnlich halte ich sie auch, zwischen mittel und Ringfinger. aber mal was anderes, ist das nicht eine Stehende Kapselrolle?


Ja, die kam Anfang der 60er auf den Markt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (16. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich werf immer mit Sicherheitsgriff aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Jason. ich fasse den Rollenfuß immer zwischen Ring- und Mittelfinger. Bei einer Stationärrolle kann ich dann mit dem Zeigefinger am Spulenrand bremsen und ich bin auch der Meinung dass die Schieberinge dann besser halten. Früher habe ich die Rollen auch so gehalten und hatte bei Schieberingen immer Probleme mit dem Lösen. Nur bei einer Pin geht das leider nicht.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Februar 2020)

Ja, der Rute würden ein 
Alps Tringle Rollenhalter, 
Tangle-Free Ringe
und ein Split-Spargriff mit einem Ende aus Duplon zur Gewichtsreduzierung wahrscheinlich gut stehen.

: )


----------



## Dübel (17. Februar 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ja, der Rute würden ein
> Alps Tringle Rollenhalter,
> Tangle-Free Ringe
> und ein Split-Spargriff mit einem Ende aus Duplon zur Gewichtsreduzierung wahrscheinlich gut stehen.
> ...








... so in der Art?


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Februar 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338718
> 
> 
> ... so in der Art?


Gottseidank kein Duplon


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> ... so in der Art?



Argl..  agh..  Keuch.. Das.. das... ist der anglerische Mechanismus von Antikythera- und dann die Rolle erst. Selten sah ich solche Schönheit.
Sprich. Bitte rasch.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Argl..  agh..  Keuch.. Das.. das... ist *der anglerische Mechanismus von Antikythera*- und dann die Rolle erst. Selten sah ich solche Schönheit.
> Sprich. Bitte rasch.


Stimmt. Da bestehen Analogien. Beim Original weiss man bis heute nicht genau, was es damit auf sich hat.


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2020)

Auf jeden Fall ist es hochinteressant und total verrückt. Die Rolle ist alt, eine Altex 1 oder 2, und die Rute ist modern. Viel näher kommt man anglerisch nicht ans Konzept von Steampunk heran.
"Canepunk" kann man den Stil vllt nennen. Ich bin sehr auf die Hintergründe gespannt.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

Wobei es ja grad umgekehrt genau mehr Sinn ergeben würde. An den allermeisten Kaffeemühlen ist der Schnureinzug schon ein echtes "Problem", wenn man sich mal an den Komfort moderner Rollen gut gewöhnt hat. Einzig das Rattern & Knattern ist unvergleichlich die nostalgischen Emotionen zu hebrn!


----------



## Dübel (17. Februar 2020)

Zur Erklärung:

Ich bin aktives Mitglied des Traditional Fisherman Forums http://www.traditionalfisherman.com/
Offensichtlich verbringe ich viel zu viel Zeit dort. Das Bild stammt aus einem Thread von 2016 und ich hatte das immer noch in Erinnerung.

Einer der Kollegen dort bastelt gerne aus Rutenresten neue funktionsfähige Ruten - in diesem Fall eine Dropshotrute.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Februar 2020)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Stück Rutengeschichte. 

Ich würde sie vermutlich nicht fischen wollen...nicht weil sie nix kann, sondern eher dem Zustand geschuldet.
Sie sieht ja noch quasi ungefischt aus, vor allem der Griff in dem Zustand und Alter hegt bei mir doch einige Zweifel ob noch Original oder nicht.

Aber unabhängig davon, ne Mitchell gehört da mal so gar nicht dran, da muß was "british like" dran.
Ob das nun auch von Hardy sein muß, ist halt auch ne Geldfrage. Die Sachen von denen sind seit einigen Jahren so gehyped, das einem schon etwas schwindelig werden kann.
Gerade die Briten hatten doch etliche gute Hersteller was Rollen angeht, die auch mitunter optisch weitaus schöner daher kommen wie diese klobigen Vollmetallschiffe von Hardy.
K.P. Morritts Intrepid's zum Beispiel, oder auch von J.W. Young The Ambidex. Beides ganz klassische 60er Jahre Modelle, very well british und preislich selbst in sehr gutem Zustand deutlich günstiger.  

Klar, Mitchells wurden sehr intensiv benutzt auf der Insel, aber vielfach nur die Standardmodelle.
Da würde ich mir wohl eher noch ne Zangi oder Alcedo dranschrauben, auch wenns Italaliener sind, machen sie deutlich mehr her wie ne Hardy-Rolle und sind auch weitaus seltener, aber nicht unbedingt teurer.


Was die Schieberinge angeht....sie haben durchaus ihre Vorteile wie variable Rollenmontierbarkeit je nach Griffposition.
Der Nachteil durch zu schnelles Lösen jener kommt eigentlich so auch nur bei älteren Rollenmodellen noch vor, vorrausgesetzt es liegen keine Abnutzungen vor.
Bei alten Rollen hat man vorrangig ein Problem mit seitlichen Rotationskräften durch die Drehung des Rotors, sprich die Rolle vollzieht bei zügiger Kurbeldrehung leichte bis starke Wobbelbewegung nach links und rechts.
Man hat das Gefühl die Rolle läuft unrund, vorallem bei größeren Modellen merkt man das sehr deutlich.
Und durch diese seitlichen Fliehkräfte lösen sich solche Schieberinge halt sehr gern mal.
Ein anderes Problem dabei ist der Rollenfuß, bzw wie er sich an den Griff anschmiegt.
Der Rollenfuß ist häufig leicht gewölbt, um möglichst passig zum Griff zu sein.
Problem dabei...nicht jeder Rollenfuß passt an jeden Griff. Folglich liegen oftmals nur die äußeren Kanten des Rollenfußes am Griff, drücken auf diesen und in der Mitte ist ein kleiner Hohlraum.
Auch dadurch wird ein mögliches Lösen der Schiebegriffe verstärkt. 
Man kann dies aber stark vermindern, indem man einfach ein Stück Gummi (Fahrrradschlauch zb) passig zum Rollenfuß unter eben jenen legt, bevor man diesen in die Ringe klemmt.
Der Gummi vermindert hier deutlich die seitlich auftretenen spürbaren Fliehkräfte und ist zudem rutschmindernd. Desweiteren drückt der Rollenfuß nicht direkt in den Kork, der Gummi dient auch hier als Puffer.

Dieses "Problem" findet man bis in die 80er Jahre noch bei Rollen. Die Hersteller haben zuerst mit Balancegewichten innerhalb des Rotors versucht dieses Problem einzudämmen.
Klappte mal mehr und mal weniger. Bei großen Rollenmodellen stößt man da schnell an Grenzen.
Ganz lösen konnten die Hersteller dies nicht, da die Balancegewichte fast immer nur einseitig innerhalb des Rotors verbaut wurden.
Einige Hersteller gingen dabei auch völlig andre Wege und verbauten diese Gewichte nicht im, sondern am Rotor innerhalb des Bügelmechanismus (Daiwa zb.)
Die spätere innenliegende Bügelauslösung minderte dieses Problem ein wenig, da auf beiden Seiten des Bügels am Rotor etwa gleich hohe Kräfte auftreten.
Erst durch deutliche Veränderungen an den Rotoren wurde es etwa Anfang 2000 weitestgehend eliminiert.


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Stück Rutengeschichte.
> .....
> Aber unabhängig davon, ne Mitchell gehört da mal so gar nicht dran, da muß was "british like" dran.



Dankeschön! Ja, tief im Herzen ahne ichs, und wie gesagt wäre historisch-ästhetisch die Altex 1 Mk V das passendere, aber nun ja.. Für ein zwei Nostalgische Nachmittage wäre das schon ziemlich übertrieben.
Ne Mitchell Prince ginge für mich auch und Deine Vorschläge werd ich gleich mal recherchieren, vielen Dank dafür,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Dieser Rollenhaltertyp hält aber trotzdem. An neuen, also ungefischten Ruten, wenn sie präzise gearbeitet wurden, sowieso. Und wenn alles mal in die Jahre kommt, der Kork durch die Beanspruchung weniger wird, füttert man halt einen schmalen Streifen Leder unter den Rollenfuss, die ja auch nie alle gleich sind. Ich bin auch heute noch, wie viele Engländer und Franzosen, vom Schieberinghalter überzeugt. Mit keinem Rollenhalter geht es leichter und individueller, was die Rollenposition am Griff angeht.
> 
> Aber wie vieles auch eine Geschmacksache!


Ich muss mal eine schwere Lanze für die Schieberinge brechen.

Erstens sieht man hier sehr gut bei der Palakona, was die sexyness einer solchen Rute ausmacht, der Griff ist regelrecht überstrahlend.

Dann fällt mir bei den von der SHG DO adidicteten immer wieder auf, der RH macht's bzw. der lange durchgehende Kork. Klar fischen die nichts anderes (mehr).
Also quasi alle und alle richtigen Specimen-Huntas.

Und dann kommt meine Erfahrung der letzten 2 Jahre , eher neo-tech zwar:
Eine richtig taktile Rute wie eben auch eine optimal mit dem Arm verwachsene allerbest arbeitende (leicht-mittlere) Gummi-Spinnrute braucht einen solchen Schieberingrollenhalter, um sich optimal, sogar nach* individueller Tagesform(!)*, mit der Rolle zu paaren, das ist wie Rute+Rolle-Paarsex vom individuell feinsten.
Wer das nicht wahrhaben will ... kann das eben nicht haben.  

Dann kommt dazu, dass es sich sagenhaft einfach und schön bauen lässt, vor allem wenn Griffmaterial und Schieberinge schon so schön passen  ... ich lasse die näheren Vergleiche.
Festhalten der Rolle ist bei dem richtigen Material kein Problem, eher schon das Gegenteil auf den hunderstel genau gleitend.
Im Bereich der Rollen & Ruten bis 1 1/2 oz sowieso nicht, zur Unterlage ist alles schon gesagt, die Schuhsohle macht's mal wieder aus. Dazu hab ich noch weitere Verbesserungen in petto.
Glänzende silberne goldene und gar geriffelte Schieberinge dürfen es bei mir aus vornehmlich Beuteaspekten nicht mehr sein, da gibt es zum Glück heute bestens gemachte Alternativen.

Ja sogar im schwarzen schnöden Duplon-superlang gibt das noch eine ganz eigene elegante Figur, der extremste JDM Look ist dagegen überkandidelter kalter Kaffee, da reicht einfach einmal in die Hand nehmen. 
In Kork natürlich der eigentliche Qualitätslevel, bei klassischen Aussehen unabdingbar. Alles anders gemacht sieht eben nicht aus   ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Ja, tief im Herzen ahne ichs, und wie gesagt wäre historisch-ästhetisch die Altex 1 Mk V das passendere, aber nun ja.. Für ein zwei Nostalgische Nachmittage wäre das schon ziemlich übertrieben.
> Ne Mitchell Prince ginge für mich auch und Deine Vorschläge werd ich gleich mal recherchieren, vielen Dank dafür,
> Hg
> Minimax


Zumal da 60er Jahre hinein oben steht, eine richtige uralt Rolle passt da nicht hin. Kann sowieso nur 2 alte dunkle Lokomotiven daran geben, wenn es nicht nur an der Wand hängt, ob jetzt ne Mitchell oder DAM Finessa mit schlanken passenden Silberchrom.

Die runde Schnupftabakdose 304 ist/wirkt schon zu alt!


----------



## Minimax (19. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zumal da 60er Jahre hinein oben steht, eine richtige uralt Rolle passt da nicht hin. Kann sowieso nur 2 alte dunkle Lokomotiven daran geben, wenn es nicht nur an der Wand hängt, ob jetzt ne Mitchell oder DAM Finessa mit schlanken passenden Silberchrom.
> 
> Die runde Schnupftabakdose 304 ist schon zu alt!


Ja,  aber sie sieht noch hinreichend altmodisch aus. Auch die Zangi ginge balancetechnisch her, ebenso wie historisch und stilistisch, obwohl schon etwas moderner in der Anmutung

Aber laber, laber Rhabarber, ich kann jetzt jede entlegene Ersstzhaspel der Zeit durchgehen und mir schönreden und zurechtbiegen. 
Es ist keine technische, sondern eine stilistische Frage:
An eine Wanless in diesem Zustand gehört eine Altex IV oder V entsprechender Grösse. Alles andere ist ahistorischer Kompromiss, ob französisch italienisch oder grobbe Teutonenmühle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2021)

Genau aus dem Grunde der Zeitfenster und Markenhistorie habe ich mal eine Zeit lang in meinen jungen wilden Jahren   alles enttypisiert und entschriftet,
die ganzen Typenbezeichungen und Nummern von Ruten und Rollen entfernt, tw. sogar die im Gehäuse erhaben eingegossen ausgeschliffen und abgedeckt.

Weil: Dann passt das irgendwann so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe!  End70er Freemakerpunk oder so ...
Und keinerlei alphanumerischer Dummfug und Schmierereien auf meiner Combo stört mehr die Verbindung von Rute und Rolle, oder lenkt mein Auge ab.

Andal schrieb die Tage sinnreiches hierzu, zu dem fortschreitenden Mißbrauch von Rutenhandteilen als markschreierische Litfaßsäule.


----------



## Minimax (19. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grunde der Zeitfenster und Markenhistorie habe ich mal eine Zeit lang in meinen jungen wilden Jahren   alles enttypisiert und entschriftet,
> die ganzen Typenbezeichungen und Nummern von Ruten und Rollen entfernt, tw. sogar die im Gehäuse erhaben eingegossen ausgeschliffen und abgedeckt.
> 
> Weil: Dann passt das irgendwann so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe!


 heftige Massnahme! Über die funktionale Ebene hinaus könnte man dann natürlich all seine Briefmarken mit Edding schwärzen, oder seine Münzen der Prägung entledigen, um so die jeweils gesuchte komplette Serie zu erhalten,provokant und nicht zu ernst gesprochen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2021)

Das fing ja mit diesem quietschebunt Zeitraum um 1977, Signalfarben von gelb über orange und dann gerne rot oder strahlblau, selbst die Bundesbahn fuhr Pop-Art Wagen und die Autos boomten mit immer aufwendigeren Metallic-Lacken, alles wurde Disco.
Die Rollen bekamen nach dem vorherigen simplen durchgängigen Dunkellack dann neben dem unabwendbaren Metallic-Lack
auch noch superspiegelnde Aufklebemetallplättchen, sowie die Spuleneloxierung in Silber und dann noch Gold, alles wurde hochglatt zum Hochleistungspiegel.
(anbei: Es gibt immer noch solche Highend-Highreflective-Rollenprodukte)

Das passte mir mit dem Entdecken von tollen Fischen wie Aland und Döbel und diese auch (am zudem baumlosen Wasser) verhaften wollen können,
nunmal überhaupt nicht!
In flachester Gangart durch die Grasnarbe robben mit Rute dicht am Boden und vorsichtig zwischen dem Ufergras war mal ganz lustig und auch erfolgreich im überlisten, aber nicht der nette Weg auf Dauer.
Also alles auseinandernehmen, an/abschleifen und schön mattschwarz machen, nur eben besser als mit Edding. 

Als es die Fische unter meiner Rutenspitze sich anfingen es sich gemütlich zu machen und am liebsten meine gleichfalls gemoddeten Tarnposen anfingen anzuknabbern und mit zu spielen, da war ich zufrieden.  Lockfutter .. pah


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2021)

Ein kleines Denkspiel:

Mann besitzt ein todschickes Cabriolet aus den frühen 60ern. Was wird er sich wohl lieber auf dem Beifahrersitze platzieren, eine 20jährige im genau passenden Outfit, oder eine Dame, grad mal 18 Jahre älter, als der Wagen, nur damit es zeitlich schlüssig ist?

Ich lasse die Frage jetzt bewusst unbeantwortet, denn alles, was nicht zum optischen Stilbruch führt, ist hier legitim.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein kleines Denkspiel:
> 
> Mann besitzt ein todschickes Cabriolet aus den frühen 60ern. Was wird er sich wohl lieber auf dem Beifahrersitze platzieren, eine 20jährige im genau passenden Outfit, oder eine Dame, grad mal 18 Jahre älter, als der Wagen, nur damit es zeitlich schlüssig ist?
> 
> Ich lasse die Frage jetzt bewusst unbeantwortet, denn alles, was nicht zum optischen Stilbruch führt, ist hier legitim.


Hallo.

ein echter "Andal" .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Januar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung:
> 
> Ich bin aktives Mitglied des Traditional Fisherman Forums http://www.traditionalfisherman.com/
> Offensichtlich verbringe ich viel zu viel Zeit dort. Das Bild stammt aus einem Thread von 2016 und ich hatte das immer noch in Erinnerung.
> ...



Die Rute mit dem blanken Glasblank ist schon was feines, sollte mir mal die passende in die Hände kommen was nicht mehr original zu retten wäre würe ich mir sowas ebenfalls bauen......massiver sollte sie aber schon sein also mindestens 20-60g oder 50-100g.


----------

